# With long hair, be careful around go carts.



## Ceicei (Mar 15, 2008)

This is an incident that happened a few days ago in Utah of a woman who had her hair ripped off when it got stuck with a go cart.  She originally had waist long hair.  

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=2835487#

Just be careful around machinery with moving parts.

- Ceicei


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 16, 2008)

My God, it was heartbreaking listening to that poor woman speak. Granted, there was a warning posted, but should the operators have issued a further warning to a woman with waist length hair? I think so.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 16, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> My God, it was heartbreaking listening to that poor woman speak. Granted, there was a warning posted, but should the operators have issued a further warning to a woman with waist length hair? I think so.


The operators have to ensure that people follow the rules. They would not let people wear scarves on those things, so why allow women with long hair to leave it unrestrained?


----------



## arnisador (Mar 16, 2008)

Poor her! A good reminder.


----------



## BrandiJo (Mar 16, 2008)

Last time i was at a go cart place, we didnt speak one on one with the operaters, they gave us as a group a reminder that lose items need to be tucked back and hair needs to be pulled up and that things may get caught in the shafts. That was enough for my friend (with waist length hair )to pull hers up into a tight bun, she also saw the warnings on the go carts, and on the sign that stated the rules for safety. I feel bad for this woman but if the signs where up she should have taken the time to read them as well. That is a nightmare that i hope noone ever has to relive.


----------



## Kacey (Mar 16, 2008)

Sadly - and unfortunately - many of the actual operators of amusement park rides are teens, hired for their availability and willingness to work for minimal wages.  At that age, and with that level of (in)experience, accidents become more likely, regardless of warning labels or signs.  It is horrible that it takes accidents of this type being publicized to bring this type of issue to the forefront.

On the other hand, _some_ modicum of responsibility lies with the people who ride such rides; if your hair is long enough to catch on things, the be responsible for keeping it out of the way.  I have a great deal of sympathy for the woman in the story - but nonetheless, she should have kept her hair out of the way of the vehicle.  Would you blame a bicycle manufacturer or store if a cyclist caught her (or his) long hair in the gear train?  A car manufacturer or dealer, or sign, or tree, if the driver or a passenger allowed long hair to stream out a window and caught on something?  Would you blame the equipment manufacturer if someone caught hair or clothing in a drill press or circular saw?

I say this because nothing is automatically the fault of the manufacturer - as one of my neighbors, unfortunately, found out, when her stepson sat on a conveyor belt at his place of work (which people routinely did, despite the warning labels), which unexpectedly started up.  His clothing caught on the machinery, and before it could be stopped, his clothing strangled him, causing his death.  My neighbor and her husband, the man's father, followed the investigation closely... at the end, while the store determined that safety equipment on the belt failed to trip, it would not have saved him, because, having ignored the safety warnings, once the belt started, even had the safety interlock kicked on as designed, since it was designed to limit damage to _things_, not people, it would have been too late.  Matthew died due to _operator_ error (his own) - because he did not follow the posted warning.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 16, 2008)

This is why stories like these (and ironically those in the Darwin Awards) are helpful in that it warns people not to take things so lightly and to be more careful. It's sad that this happened to her. However I feel the blame goes all around to her for not using a bit of common sense and putting her hair up in a bun, *and* to the operators of the ride to be watching making sure that everyone is safe before having fun.


----------



## Kacey (Mar 16, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> This is why stories like these (and ironically those in the Darwin Awards) are helpful in that it warns people not to take things so lightly and to be more careful. It's sad that this happened to her. However I feel the blame goes all around to her for not using a bit of common sense and putting her hair up in a bun, *and* to the operators of the ride to be watching making sure that everyone is safe before having fun.



Oh, I'm not disputing that there's enough responsibility - and blame - to go around.  I just wanted to point out that the fault lies with all involved, and not just the operator of the ride.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 16, 2008)

Kacey said:


> Oh, I'm not disputing that there's enough responsibility - and blame - to go around.  I just wanted to point out that the fault lies with all involved, and not just the operator of the ride.



Yes agreed, that's how I read it... guess I was trying to support what you were saying.


----------



## Kacey (Mar 16, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Yes agreed, that's how I read it... guess I was trying to support what you were saying.



Thank you kindly, good sir.  :asian:


----------

